# [SOLVED] USB Hub Power Exceeded



## kurewe (Dec 20, 2013)

I understand that this topic might have been covered numerous times. However, after reading other posts, I wanted to see if there are any fresh ideas or fixes. Thanks for taking the time to read my post.

Recently I've started having this USB power issue pop up on random computers. So far, it's happening on two HP Ultra Slim Desktops and two HP Probooks. All of them are using Win XP and every one of them is a different model. The I haven't yet been able to find a fix. I first noticed the problem when trying to setup an XP PC with a 3rd display, using an iOGear USB to VGA adapter. I then noticed that not only would it not initialize the adapter due to the "USB Hub Power Exceeded", it would not initialize a USB flash driver either. Peripherals such as mice and keyboards do not seem to be a problem. The problem then popped up on a computer that was working without issue with a 3rd display attached via an iOGear USB VGA Adapter. Suddenly, it's having the same exact issues as the previous. When asking the other tech around the office, one had a notebook that has been doing this for 2 months and another just started having the problem last week on a notebook. Neither of these notebooks were/are using a USB VGA Adapter.

The notebook that came down with the issue last week seemed to do so right after some windows updates were installed. These are the updates, that I was able to find, which were installed just prior to the issue starting: KB2898785, KB2893984, KB2893294, KB2898715, KB2892075, KB2850085, KB2917500. I did not see any driver update installation and there was no other software installed just prior. I uninstalled each of these, one by one, and the issue remains.

I can tell you that all the normal suggestions have been tried and that "you have too many things connected by USB" and "Hide the USB Hub Power Exceeded notification" are neither the issue nor the solution. I swapped the hard drive into a PC that I had tested to be working properly and the issue followed. That ruled out any hardware issues as far as I am concerned. I checked several chipset driver versions and the problem didn't change. I checked the BIOS for a setting to reconfigure the USB 3.0 ports to function as USB 2.0 ports. However, HP has a limited function BIOS on these machines, so I was not able to adjust the USB 3.0 function to allow Windows to use the native EHCI driver. I've turned off any power management of the USB Root Hub(s). I've "uninstalled" the USB controllers and hubs through device manager and then let the system re-install after a restart. I've checked the drivers that are being used for USB against other computers of the same models that are working properly and there doesn't appear to be a difference in the driver. So, I don't think that the drivers themselves have been updated or changed. I am stumped.

Does anyone have any suggestions or hunches? Please don't re-hash the usual suggestions from all the previous posts. As I said, I have tried all the typical suggestions. Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my post and any useful suggestions you may have.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: USB Hub Power Exceeded*

The problem is in the error message. "USB Hub Power Exceeded". USB ports supply power but in some situations this is insufficient for normal operation. Try a powered hub.


----------



## kurewe (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: USB Hub Power Exceeded*

I have solved my "USB Hub Power Exceeded" issue

As I had run out of ideas and the problem seems to be popping up more and more, I decided to put together a system and duplicate one of the machines that recently came down with the issue. I started going step by step with the software installations until I dug deeper into the machine to determine everything that had been installed from October 2013 to present. When I got to the Windows INF folder, I found that several of the drivers installed were from Citrix. These drivers are USB Video Redirectors. When I found this, I recalled seeing the Citrix Connector software running on some of the other problem machines as well. I uninstalled the Citrix software, made sure the drivers were actually removed and then restarted the computer. When I logged back into Windows, I plugged in my flash drive, which wouldn't work just prior, and it actually worked this time. I didn't have time to do any more testing Friday. So, I when I returned to work this morning, I reconnected the third monitor via the IOGear USB adapter and waited to see what happened. Sure enough, the display came up and worked just fine.

I then started looking for an older version of the Citrix ICA Client/Receiver and ran across a single article on the Citrix support site that made reference to this exact issue.

A USB device has exceeded the power limits of its hub port - Receiver for Windows 4.x - Discussions

The suggestion was to contact Citrix Technical Support and quote LA4582. (I assume that LA4582 is an internal knowledge base article). I do not know what the solution is. However, I would imagine that it's to uninstall the current version (14.x) and install an earlier ICA Client/Receiver like version 12.x or 13.x. Or, to swap the ctxusbm.sys driver with an older version. I get the impression that the driver somehow adjusts/modifies the USB Hub voltage readings from 500 mA to 100 mA and the XP OS then views that as an exceedance of the Hub's power.

I know that this has resolved my issue. I can't say if it will resolve anyone else's. Definitely check into what drivers/software have been installed. I never would have thought that the Citrix ICA Client/Receiver would have caused an issue with USB function. And definitely look past advice such as "plug in powered hub" or "you have too many USB devices connected" or "just upgrade to Win 7" or "use a USB Y cable" or "you have a hardware issue". Take some time and be methodical about your troubleshooting. You'll find the answer eventually.

By all means, if you have a question for me, feel free to ask. I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: USB Hub Power Exceeded*

Amazing... Good read (great thread). We are glad you have solved your issue. Please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------



## windgod (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Kurewe,

I would just like to feedback that your solution worked for my problem (USB Hub Power Exceeded) as well.

I only uninstalled Citrix Receiver from my machine. It does not work right away, so referring to your steps, I did a restart, plug in my usb flash drive and it worked right away!

(I will also take note about your tip regarding the changed mAh caused by Citrix for future reference)

My machine details:
WinXP Pro version 2002 SP3

Cheers and many thanks!


----------



## tech guy 32761 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dude - I registered just to thank you! Thanks for taking the time to test and figure out this completely bizarre error! :dance:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Citrix Error LA4582


Citrix Receiver 4.x - Issues Fixed in This Release


----------

